
A cloud images processing platform - eugenekhashin
https://thumber.io
======
e98cuenc
I'm usually quite open to people picking their own names, but this is
objectively way too close to thumbr.io, which predates your service by several
years and you seem to be aware of it given that you emphasized the "er" in
your name.

------
nodesocket
Cool idea, however you don't protect against...

[https://thumber.io/get/percent/100/http://ipv4.download.thin...](https://thumber.io/get/percent/100/http://ipv4.download.thinkbroadband.com/512MB.zip)

This is a 512MB zip file instead of an image and returns 502 Bad Gateway.
What's probably happening is NGINX is timing out the request.

~~~
wolfgang42
502 Bad Gateway seems to be the result of anything that isn't an image, for
example
[https://thumber.io/get/100%25/http://google.com/](https://thumber.io/get/100%25/http://google.com/)
has the same result.

On the other hand, some other classes of invalid/unusual request (such as
[https://thumber.io/get/100%25/file:///etc/passwd](https://thumber.io/get/100%25/file:///etc/passwd))
produce a 500 Internal Server Error instead.

------
iask
I just started working on a project where I have to take scanned images, auto
crop to remove the scanner grey area, polish and resize, then upload to web.

This service would be ideal if it had auto crop feature. Hopefully soon :)

In the meantime I have to find a solution. Any advice on libraries to look at?

~~~
somecallitblues
Cloudinary. It's the bomb!

~~~
iask
Thanks! I don't see an API sample showing the removal of the scanner grey
area. The auto cropping may work, but not all the images are the same size. I
reached out to them and awaiting response.

------
arcaster
I remember coming across a blog post for a company that built some of the
first rack mount cases for the latest Mac Pro (the trash can one), that had a
similar hosted service to thumber. I'll link to it if I can find it.

~~~
gelatocar
I think this ([http://photos.imgix.com/racking-mac-
pros](http://photos.imgix.com/racking-mac-pros)) is what you are after.

Their earlier article about racking mac minis is good too:
[http://photos.imgix.com/building-a-graphics-card-for-the-
int...](http://photos.imgix.com/building-a-graphics-card-for-the-internet)

~~~
nodesocket
I can't imagine using Mac Pro's is cost effective nor provides better
performance compared to cloud providers or bare metal running Linux.

For example, you can get a Google Cloud instance with 32 vCPUs and 28.8GB of
memory for around $622 a month.

------
hamandcheese
I'm a big fan of [https://www.imgix.com](https://www.imgix.com) which has been
around for some time now.

~~~
JoshGlazebrook
Same. I used imgix until Cloudinary implemented their smarter auto cropping.

------
sangupta
Whats the pricing structure? Also, are your responses backed by a CDN?

~~~
wolfgang42
According to the documentation [1], "The service is totally free now".

I'd be worried about future monetization plans breaking things, since I'm not
sure how you keep a free tier available for something that doesn't have any
authentication.

[1]:
[https://thumber.io/Thumber.io.Documentation.pdf](https://thumber.io/Thumber.io.Documentation.pdf)

~~~
sangupta
For moving to a pricing model they will have to change the URL structure -
breaking any code that relies on it today.

